# keeping up



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You go to Bass Pro and walk around looking at all the cool stuff.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

If you use a computer the ads will find you... do a search for anything in general that you are thinking about and they will come...


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

That’s easy, google up Salt Strong


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

There’s really nothing new that does anything better than the tried and true. That said, I am still a tackle ho...


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

If it's good it'll show up in the various forums.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Your wallet is better off this way. I quit worrying about the latest and greatest years ago.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> You go to Bass Pro and walk around looking at all the Chinese knock-offs of cool stuff and get sticker shock at the prices!


There, I fixed it for ya.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Zaraspook said:


> That’s easy, google up Salt Strong


Bwahaha I’m glad I don’t see them mentioned on here much. Just a little cheesy for me but I’m just an old grouch.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Magazines are still a viable source of information. But the long lead times and decreasing publication frequency does impact timeliness. 

The Fishing Wire is a free digital wire service that covers new product releases, management news, tournament results, etc. The latest tackle/gear from ICAST are big topics right now. Frank Sargeant, the retired award-winning former outdoor writer for the Tampa Tribune, is the editor.

There's also a companion service for hunters/general outdoors.

www.thefishingwire.com
www.theoutdoorwire.com


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I used to try to do an article for publication in one or another magazine every year or so. I enjoy doing it and it brought in a booking or two... 
All of that has changed and hardly any outfits can afford to buy a single article...

In recent years most magazines can barely keep their doors open. If you have a magazine you like, enjoy... They’ll all be gone soon.


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

Zika said:


> Magazines are still a viable source of information. But the long lead times and decreasing publication frequency does impact timeliness.
> 
> The Fishing Wire is a free digital wire service that covers new product releases, management news, tournament results, etc. The latest tackle/gear from ICAST are big topics right now. Frank Sargeant, the retired award-winning former outdoor writer for the Tampa Tribune, is the editor.
> 
> ...


Frank Sargeant is a terrific outdoor writer. Thanks for the info.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

The Fishing Wire is pretty much what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Www.midcurrent.com is a decent site that centralizes a bunch of articles. Decent to skim through although it is a little freshwater centric for me.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Your local tackle shop should be able to steer you in the right direction.


----------

